# GTR Stolen!!!



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

My bayside blue R34 stolen from Telford, Shropshire plate is JJ1646 has bronze nismo lmgt4 alloys full nismo kit was last seen between 9-10am this morning.

Was in talks with a lad coming to view it from York about buying it.

Please share and keep an eye out!!


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear, you obviously been intouch with the police

get on other forums.

Most importantly FAcebook... Spread the word like a wild fire. 

Even a reward would get everyones attention

All the Best.

P.s Put up recent pics aswell on here and Other places. Facebook really does go the extra mile, so get on there


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I hope that it gets found quickly.

I came on hear to check that it had been posted after seeing A12DYB's post on the MLR.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sharing this with the B35 folks too to increase awareness! Go CCTV or any viewings planned/booked who know where the car was? How was the security on the car? Sorry not trying to probe just try work out how it has been stolen from you


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

also share everything you know about the person who was coming to view it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Will keep an eye out..


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Shared on my Facebook for what it's worth. I take it you think the potential sale / viewing could be related? 

Bad luck bud anyway, thieving Scumbags.

Nigel Power isn't out on bail us he?:nervous:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

shared on my & companies FB - thanks andy for the photograph.


Hope it turns up very soon.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

shared on Twitter and retweeted by Jethro from EVO magazine


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Ive posted it on the Skyline Owners forum.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shared on Facebook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Also shared. Fairly rare someone must see it!


----------



## Stusy (Dec 4, 2006)

Also backtrack on all the people that have previously viewed it....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

chucked it out to almost 8K People on the GTRShop Page!  

Cheers 

Kieran


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Plate might get changed, but with z tune wings and Nismo alloys it's worth checking out any bayside R34 kicking about.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Plate might get changed, but with z tune wings and Nismo alloys it's worth checking out any bayside R34 kicking about.


Yes, and also check the front splitter which looks like it is damaged/repaired..

Any pictures of the rear of the car?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

He wont be from York if its the bogus buyer, plently of scammers just throw red herrings into the mix.

Hope its found soon. Motorway cameras are your best bet ;-)


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Worth contacting the dock yards 

image loading in 5 sec. If image doesn't load, wait 5 more sec


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry to hear and hope you get it back undamaged, was there a tracker on the car?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Terrible news, I hope it's returned safe very soon.

Hopefully not another car stolen to order.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

put this on battalion30five this morning and I've plastered it all over Facebook.
be a good time to think about cctv for the cost of a few hundred pounds of has anyone in your street got cctv pointing towards the road??


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks. So a couple of stickers to look out for on the rear..


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone posted up on PistonHeads?

I've posted it on S9s. There are a few people from around that way ...


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't seen it around Telford but will be keeping an eye out and telling everyone I know to keep a look out.
Really hope you get it back in one piece.

Edward.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

can't believe this..... scums of the earth.

Hope they get caught and locked up


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Its highly unlikely that whoever has taken it will be driving it around, it will be sticking out like a sore thumb. Police and now the community also will be looking out for it. I mean how many bayside blue R34's are there. It has to be locked away somewhere most likely being stripped. I would recommend asking some of the local G's if they know of or heard of the car being taken and then go from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Seen and shared on facebook. Hope you get it back, any word from police? As dave said, motorway cameras are key


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

mate the police will do F all... you have a 24hr window if the police cant locate the car they will drop the case... been through this already and seeing my car get stolen with my own eyes is something that will never go away... the car was made to order, whoever stole it will not intend to drive it nor put it in a place to be seen... sorry to hear about this and sorry if what ive written is harsh but the chances of getting the car back is really low... im still searching for mine after 3 years... good luck mate


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Thieving bastards! Hope you get it back mate


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

r32SINGH said:


> mate the police will do F all... you have a 24hr window if the police cant locate the car they will drop the case... been through this already and seeing my car get stolen with my own eyes is something that will never go away... the car was made to order, whoever stole it will not intend to drive it nor put it in a place to be seen... sorry to hear about this and sorry if what ive written is harsh but the chances of getting the car back is really low... im still searching for mine after 3 years... good luck mate


Terrible to read that pal :bawling:


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

I've just spent the last few hours driving around all the places you said it was spotted (Halesfield, Donnington, Wellington etc) and no sign of it.

It would take real stupidity or arrogance to stay in Telford though.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Did the car have a tracker on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

any more info on how the car was taken would be helpful. did they take the keys?


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this, Hope you can find it soon and will spread the word around to help you.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Terrible to read that pal :bawling:


i know mate but literally the next day i got a call from the police saying the case is closed however if they do hear anything from their cameras or even spot the car they will tell you the location and will not seize the car or take it to the impound! 

once again sorry for what i've written but thats exactly what happened to me.. i still have that letter the police sent me and my brother... 

best bet is keeping an eye on gumtree, ebay, internet and also word of mouth.. my eyes and ears are open around my area your really better off doing your own investigation mate im sure me and everyone else will have a better chance finding the car than the police

good luck mate... really hearts my heart as ive been in the same situation as you


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

so sorry to hear that your car got stolen.

this is the problem with the UK 

i suspect its for export

wont be parts as they are too easy to spot or to re-sell the car 

eyes open


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

No way. I'm very sorry for you mate. The problem is people don't get punished enough for things like these that's why they go ahead and take their chances and make money out of our pride and joy. Thieving b***ards!

I am far away mate. But I'll still keep my eyes open for you in case that any parts of your car turn up on the german market. Will let you know immediately if I see or hear anything.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Everyone must keep their eyes out for any parts here as well as on ebay and facebook parts for sale pages. 

Absolutely horrible thing to happen! Keep us posted and hope it can be found. I think the one that got stolen in Scotland last year got found?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hope OP doesn't mind but reading his Facebook, the car was spotted a few hours ago being driven, turns out it has been spooted a few times being driven! Hope they get caught


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, It seems the thieving b*****ds have been racing around Telford in it all day.
I spent a few hours driving round looking for it and seen numerous tuned cars parked in strategic places so good to see so many people out trying to help find it.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

MobileLPG said:


> *Yes, It seems the thieving b*****ds have been racing around Telford in it all day.
> *


F'king scum, Hope they get caught and soon!!!


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this - will spread the details as above!


----------



## Mark_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this, saw and shared on FB yesterday. Hope you get it back in one piece!


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

This happens far too often in the UK. There's nowhere near the same level of car crime in Japan, partly due to the punishment but the Japanese tend to be far more respectful of others and their property.

It does however restore some faith in humanity when you see how many have got behind this. Wishing Joshua all the help in getting his GTR back!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Back to the question many have asked what happened to the security in the car? Was there any fitted? Even a steering lock?


----------



## Howstar (Oct 20, 2015)

Last seen at 7pm yesterday still in Telford, Police are shocking. The place was over run with modified cars hunting round, don't think anyone was willing to match the reckless driving it was doing/ spuring the thieves on.

Has been linked to the people who viewed to buy it. 2 lads from Hadley/ Leegomery.

Great to see how much momentum this generated. Hope fully its already back, but in case its not, this is the latest info i have from the area.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Howstar said:


> *Last seen at 7pm yesterday still in Telford, Police are shocking. The place was over run with modified cars hunting round, don't think anyone was willing to match the reckless driving it was doing/ spuring the thieves on.*


I cannot believe that the local Police are not doing more to stop the thieves dangerous behaviour and get the car back to its Owner!!!!!


----------



## Howstar (Oct 20, 2015)

Spotted still in Telford (Lawley) at 10am this morning.
Police chased through the night, no luck, never new they could get such good mpg.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Howstar said:


> Last seen at 7pm yesterday still in Telford, Police are shocking. The place was over run with modified cars hunting round, don't think anyone was willing to match the reckless driving it was doing/ spuring.


They certainly aren't professional car thieves then so there would seem a good chance of getting it back unless they do something stupid like torching it when they've finished with it. Here's hoping it's returned safely.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Howstar said:


> *Spotted still in Telford (Lawley) at 10am this morning.
> Police chased through the night, no luck, never new they could get such good mpg.*


Police Cars, Helicopters, Stingers, etc, etc and still they cannot catch these B'stard Criminals??

*OMFG!!!*

I only hope that when these thieves have finished making a mockery of the local establishment that they don't torch the car to get rid of any evidence.


----------



## Howstar (Oct 20, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> I only hope that when these thieves have finished making a mockery of the local establishment that they don't torch the car to get rid of any evidence.



I know, seen as its linked to the 'prospective' buyers, hopefully he knows faces/ names/ contact? 
I'd be wanting to bash skulls if it was mine


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks for the updates, great to hear is still being driven around. Craxy how the police cant get a chopper out and road block it?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Obviously the GTR is still to powerful for the police to catch.

Really hope you get it back soon mate.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

makes me sick everytime i a read an update on this.

i don't think i would be able to leave it in just the police hands.

i really hope you get this machine back ASAP and apart from it needing a wash to rid the scums prints off it. i hope its in the condition it was taken.

This really makes me feel i need to get my Toad alarm installed sooner rather than later, as its just sat in the box currently.


----------



## MrStyx (Jun 3, 2015)

Really shocking to hear this has happend, such a beautiful R34.
Hope this is returned to you in one piece


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> Police Cars, Helicopters, Stingers, etc, etc and still they cannot catch these B'stard Criminals??
> I only hope that when these thieves have finished making a mockery of the local establishment that they don't torch the car to get rid of any evidence.



The trouble with the guys in the stolen car don't care how the car gets damaged as long as they get away from the rozzers

Even the police will give up on a car chase if it's putting others in danger.

I suspect this car will be abandoned pretty soon as its being spotted very regularly


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Car stolen from outside Shropshire college « Shropshire Star



Most wanted

http://www.musclecarszone.com/check...s-ever-grandma-gets-arrested-in-a-stolen-gtr/


----------



## Howstar (Oct 20, 2015)

Hopefully Jay gets it back. Also once its all died down give us an update on how it happened and the circumstances etc.

Help prevent the heart ache for any one else. Steal-able GTRs will now be on scum radar after this.


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Hey fella in really sorry for your loss. It's like loosing a leg 

Please keep us updated ! 

I personally had this worry when I got mine and did this...

Got a old iphone and linked it to
My "find my phone" app hard wired the charger to the car, 

Now in a few seconds I can see its exact location 24/7 

The other advantage is that you can set up a notification of your phone (car) leaves that area so you'll get an instant warning if you car starts to move! (Real time tracking) 

Hope you manage to hunt the scum bags down,


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Any news?? Guessing that no news is bad news


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

TerryTibs said:


> Hey fella in really sorry for your loss. It's like loosing a leg
> 
> Please keep us updated !
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic - sorry Jay-pan

Terry - can I have more details ref hard wiring iPhone charger into R33. What did you have to buy? fuse/voiltage reg etc, etc.

thanks.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello guys, sorry for no updates been a hectic few days with me being out from 7-8am till 2-3am in the morning searching everywhere i can think.

Right heres the update anyone with any information contact 101 and quote 138s 7/1/16 my name is Joshua Wenlock you can contact me via FB.

First of had three lads come view the car on 21/12/15 in a white Mercedes sprinter van believed to be a newish model one 08-12 age. First two letters of the plate are BN.

These people are now definitely linked after not getting in touch since the theft. While they were viewing the car its believed they have cloned my key as no broken glass. The car had a CAT1 alarm fitted and spent most of its like in a secure lockup been out 10 times in 6 months. 

Suspects looks....

1st suspect tall, skinny, glasses bit of stuble spoke with a midlands accent late 20s early 30s
2nd suspect (the buyer) short around 5ft 8, stocky and stubble, mid 20s
3rd suspect young 18-20 on crutches, skinny and quite, clean shaved

All were asian lads, after viewing on this day we areanged to complete the sale at TCAT a secure college (or so i thought) we were then going to go to the bank and pay the money in and he leaves in the car. All the documents and books were in the boot of the car ready for the sale. 

On CCTV the description of the first two lads are seen walking to the car at 9:00am 15mins after i park up. At 9:05am seen driving out the car park towards wellington.

The suspect buyer said he was coming from wolvo but lived in york and was coming down in an RS6. He owns several models he also said he had been in touch with the guy on here with the white hoksuka R34 and an owner of the silver R35. If these people can pass me any info they have from prospective buyers.

There has been reports of it in Telford but for me i dont believe this, there was a report at 9:15am 7/1/16 it was spotted driving towards wolvo/bham on M54.

Would like to say a massive thank you to everyone has helped share this and been looking. The amount of support has been great but sadly there is no more solid sightings since TCAT on Thursday.

I am really upset by this and urging anyone with any information please get in touch.


----------



## was (Apr 10, 2011)

Feel for you mate, sad day indeed. Hope you get it back and the perpetrators dealt with accordingly


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Joshua,

I am starting to think the leads around Telford are dubious as well.
I spent all of last night around Offoxey Road looking for it where it was last sighted and there are certainly a lot of areas down there to hide it but without pictures it makes you question what people are seeing.
A perfect example is how many people said they had seen a blue Skyline in different places only to confirm it was actually my black R32.
I will continue looking out for it and for any Skyline parts for sale (which I do anyway lol) and will let you know if I see or hear anything.

Edward.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

First I have heard of a Skyline key fob being cloned.

Heres hoping the car shows up, have the police checked out the people who have spotted the car in Telford? Chances are that could of been bait whilst the car went to a different location?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

The clone key is only what police suggest as no broken class and were in and gone within 1 minute!! Doesn't make sense my alarm is sensitive and has a back up siren as well.

Yes a lot of reports i dont see being true for this type of car.

Anyways thanks for any share and support.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Was the key ever handed to the buyer for a test drive?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

TREG said:


> Was the key ever handed to the buyer for a test drive?


Was handed to the one to start the car while i was distracted by the other guy showing me under the engine bay. 

When they left they said the keys in the car pal


----------



## patrickzx636 (Apr 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Was the key ever handed to the buyer for a test drive?


Probably used the mechanism that figures key cuts. 


Hope you find it unscathed! Sucks you can't have anything anymore without stuff like this happening.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jay-pan said:


> Was handed to the one to start the car while i was distracted by the other guy showing me under the engine bay.
> 
> When they left they said the keys in the car pal



So a key imprint was probably made, hence no broken glass and then the key fob signal copied on a separate device so the car could be started.

Gutted for you mate


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

might have nothing to do with the lads who viewed the car. we can all say this and that but when my evo 7 was stolen ive never found out to this day who took it


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hold on, someone can clone the key just by holding it for a few mins? Am I missing something here?


----------



## patrickzx636 (Apr 3, 2014)

sure can. basically imprints the frequency on a device to work with the immobilizer unit.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Hold on, someone can clone the key just by holding it for a few mins? Am I missing something here?


Less than 3 minutes in some cases.

If the guy knew what he was doing with Alarms/immobilizers he could of just made an imprint of the key and sorted the rest out once inside the car.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Jay-pan said:


> Was handed to the one to start the car while i was distracted by the other guy showing me under the engine bay.
> 
> When they left they said the keys in the car pal


Quite a common mo that, easy to say now I know.

What about that sighting at the services on the M6 about and hour after, did you follow that up? 

I'm annoyed with myself a as I could have sat on the m6 watching for a bit northbound in Cheshire in case they were heading for M62. With all these Telford 'sightings' and I thought you chased it briefly (?) I had assumed it was there but it didn't really sit right with a relatively professional lift to then be joyriding about. 

hope you find it but at least with R34 prices going up you should get a reasonable market value with evidence if not. Time for an R35.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

How much fuel did it have?


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

Infuriated me so much reading about this last week. Shared straight away like a lot of us did.
I really do hope you get it back. Ive not even got my skyline yet but soon to be a owner of one and this is my worst nightmare.

Ive heard of the cloning scam before, cheeky bast***s. They must have muted the alarm somehow, sounds like they've done it before.
Hope your hear something soon and will spread the word.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i think a lesson to learn for all of us here, do not hand over the keys to anyone no matter how innocent they look.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The only other issue is key signals can still be cloned without actually holding the keys! The best way to avoid problems like this is to use the key blade to unlock the car rather than the central locking blipper or the button on the car door on the 35. Secondly always have a mate with you to over look whats going on as when multible buyers turn up its hard to keep track on more than one person.


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

since reading about a guy local to me waking up to his R35 driving off down the road I never use the central locking as his key was cloned via that method buy someone that viewed a few days prior. 

Never hand the keys over these days and I insist when people come to view its a max of 2any more is just a distraction.

Did they have a laptop or OBD reader on them ?


----------



## Howstar (Oct 20, 2015)

This sucks so bad!

Annoying that the Telford sightings where probably people just hearing loud exhausts and seeing other skylines out looking for this one, following up on the dubious sightings in the first place, vicious circle.

I still keep an eye out even now, i'm sure everyone will as its such a distinctive car.

A lesson for all to be extra vigilant, trackers, or terrytibs's old iphone idea ('find my phone').

On another note it might soon be time for insurance arguments of how much the car is worth. Had a long argument with Admiral over how much my S15 was worth when it got crashed into. They kept assuming it was an S14a and just inputting that some 'webuyanycar' type calculator. Ended up collating and sending them my import and original purchase invoices, similar asking prices on auto trader, piston heads and even import auction prices in JP. Which did work in the end and they were good about it. But till a ball ache. 
Something to keep in mind.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Is this 100% confirmed as the buyers who done this scam or are they just a suspect. I'm just saying because I have had experiences in the past where I thought it was person A but ended up being person B who lives down the road.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

cant be confirmed fully,

however from our chat it seems the most likely based on

They contacted him before xmas and viewed but car has been locked away since then
They then contacted him again and arranged to collect from his work
The car is then stolen from his work the day of collection, 15-30 mins after he got there
The buyer never was notified the car was taken but never showed up, no answer on their phone and no contact since
The phone they used has only been used to call the owner


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm surprised the college car park didn't have CCTV.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

It did


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> It did


Then there must be a vehicle nearby of which they came out from? Has the reg of the van they used been found out?


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

CSB said:


> How much fuel did it have?


This is a good question, if it didnt have much in it might be able to check cctv at petrol stations in a radius around the collage.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

it didnt have much fuel and they have been to a lot of petrol stations nearby

CCTV only captures them walking onto site with hoods up and the car leaving


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys, some more update infromation. Been a tough week and been a week today was taken. 

Right from further checking, been to more places and looked at more CCTV than i could imagine hours of sitting looking or on the phone to places checking.

The information below seems to fit more and match than seen around Telford.

8:50 i pulled up and parked at college near a CCTV camera at the same time two lads are seen matching the description of the people who viewed it of the tall and short stocky lad on camera. One of them is wearing a blue and orange stripped hoody. They look to have driven into site in another car but due to so many cars moving at this time in the morning they cant determine what car they came in.

Around this time they are seen standing perfectly in an area where two cameras cant catch any close up footage but a camera from a far can capture them. They have been described as asian as well on camera.

8:55 one is seen to loop around my car then walk back to the other lad they are then seen walking both of them to my car on the roaming camera. As they get to the car unfortunatley the roaming camera roams back by the time it gets back to my car (1minute) its not in the space.

9:05am seen driving out of the college gates and turning left into the main town of Wellington Telford, I have been and checked so many premises around here but no camera is facing the road.

9:15 seen driving on the M54 south just before Cosford/Shifnal Junction.

9:35 i go out to my car to see its gone and sprint (Fastest i have ever run) to the security office while calling the police

Around an hour later 10:30ish its seen on the M6 North just before Stoke. That is the last sighting.

The ones around Telford do not match with the type of crime committed and effort to just drive around the same area. No ANPR have been pinged. So maybe different plates also had about 20miles in the tank every petrol station in Telford and outskirts has been checked no one has sighted it. 

I have taken a lot of information away from this and in the future won't be caught out by these petty scum. I know they use this forum room as he said he had been looking on here.

All i ask is to keep an eye out especially if you live North, they said they were from York but this is unsure.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

A12DY B said:


> it didnt have much fuel and they have been to a lot of petrol stations nearby
> 
> CCTV only captures them walking onto site with hoods up and the car leaving


Thanks Andy for Updating people


----------



## Howstar (Oct 20, 2015)

There is a fairly dank old petrol station on that M54 Junction (Shifnal/Cosford). Next to the bell at Tong pub.

Not much but may have waited to be out of Telford before filling up. Long shot but all i can offer.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

I live in York and will keep an eye out on the off chance they really do live here. In two years I've not seen an R34 GTR so hopefully it wouldn't be hard to distinguish.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

you were in talks ?

via email via phone ? was he always ringing on withheld number ?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Probably used a 'burner' so to speak, will be in a bin somewhere now no doubt.


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Jay-pan said:


> Thanks Andy for Updating people


Were there any modifications on this GTR that you would class as rare or distinct? Reason I ask is that keeping an eye out for parts on Ebay/Gumtree at this time may offer a lead.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Jm-Imports said:


> you were in talks ?
> 
> via email via phone ? was he always ringing on withheld number ?


No normal mobile phone calls one or two texts, but as said probably a burner phone as just goes to answer phone now. This number has been given to the police.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Torque GT said:


> Were there any modifications on this GTR that you would class as rare? Reason I ask is that keeping an eye out for parts on Ebay/Gumtree at this time may offer a lead.


Were Bronze 18" Nismo LMGT4 in correct skyline offset (Rare)
Nismo NE1 exhaust system (Rare)

Thats it really rest just normal V-specII spec.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Howstar said:


> There is a fairly dank old petrol station on that M54 Junction (Shifnal/Cosford). Next to the bell at Tong pub.
> 
> Not much but may have waited to be out of Telford before filling up. Long shot but all i can offer.


Checked nothing came in.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Genuine Nismo LMGT4s in bronze don't turn up for sale often, so as soon as someone spots a set somewhere, should shout on here or better inform Jay immediately!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jay-pan said:


> No normal mobile phone calls one or two texts, but as said probably a burner phone as just goes to answer phone now. This number has been given to the police.


Anything by email?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got a feeling this car is not for breaking but shipping.


----------

